# The best dog who ever lived



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Ruger passed away today in mine and my husband's arms. He had a huge tumor that we knew was terminal, and he lived over a month when the vet said two weeks would be a lot for him.

This morning he began hafing terrible pain, he was shaking and crying. It was the day we knew was coming, he was starting to hemorrhage internally again. I am so gratefuk that this past month he was so happy, he ate hamburgers and steaks and anything else he wanted, he ran in the woods, he was a happy boy. Then bam, just like the last bleed.

We loaded him up on Tramodol for the 40 min drive and had him euthanized. It was only going to get worse. The vet said it was the right thing to do.

This dog was the rock of our family. That might sound dramatic but he was just unflappable...drama never to him. He was just a rock. I am just devastated. But so grateful for a good month and that we had some warning so we could spoil him rotten


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm sorry, I went thru almost the exact same thing 10 months ago.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss.He's at peace now thanks to his loving family.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

So sorry for you and your crew's loss and hardship....Ruger sounded like THE dog. I'm glad you had the month and spoiled him...I'm certain he deserved it. I respect that you took Ruger to the end and held him in your arms saying your last goodbye.

It's so damned tough but when the time comes and you can reflect on all the greatness Ruger brought to your table with a smile in your heart...I have feeling that's the way Ruger would want you to be.

Take care,

SuperG


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

It was so hard to feed dinner tonight....such a huge presence missing. We put his collar in his food bowl and lit a candle in it for him.

He was such a humble dog...always so patient that everybody needed something before him, he asked SO little of me and now I am afraid I didn't give him enough time...enough love....I don't know.

He was a friend to everyone...every dog I boarded n8 matter how socially inept they were. He never picked a fight in his life and didn't go to 90, percent of the ones he was invited to.

He used to lay on the ground when my puppy was 10 weeks old and knock himself over and let the pup think he did it and then lay on his back and let the little guy jump all over him.

Just not enough words for him. My husband literally cooked him a steak or a burger or bacon, or two those a day every day for the past month because there wasnt much besides food on this dog's bucket list. My husband would drive down to the corner store with him and buy him hot dogs.

I feel like I've been hit by a truck. I just pray so much that there wasn't anything he wanted or needed from me that I didn't give him.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm just so sorry.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

im so sorry for your loss, he sounds like a once in a lifetime dog. and you shouldn't worry, from what ive read, he was treated like a prince, big hugs to you


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I am so sorry for the loss of your special boy. I am glad you had some extra time to share with him and to spoil him. Take care. RIP Ruger.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## crazyontrt (Jul 27, 2004)

I am so sorry. There is no easy way to say goodbye to your dog. He was very lucky to have you to love him and take care of him when he needed you the most. *hugs*


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks so much everybody. I went back and watched a bunch of videos from over the years...he was SO happy, and he did have such a great life. I feel much more at peace about it. 

I am so grateful that we had a little notice. We knew he was going to die so we got to really heap on the love (and bacon!) I am also so grateful that we were able spare him some of the suffering. 


I just miss him so terribly. Why can't they just live a little longer?


----------

